# file world.. ed altra domanda..

## HexDEF6

C'e' una maniera piu' veloce per popolare il file world con tutti i pacchetti che ho nel sistema, piuttosto che farlo a mano????

Gia che ci sono faccio un altra domanda:

Se un giorno escono delle nuove librerie del C, e voglio installarle, dovrei ricompilare tutto il sistema giusto? e come si fa?

Grazie

----------

## cerri

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> C'e' una maniera piu' veloce per popolare il file world con tutti i pacchetti che ho nel sistema, piuttosto che farlo a mano????

 

Ma lo fa emerge!

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Gia che ci sono faccio un altra domanda:
> 
> Se un giorno escono delle nuove librerie del C, e voglio installarle, dovrei ricompilare tutto il sistema giusto? e come si fa?

 

Non devi ricompilare tutto il sistema, a meno che tu non lo voglia.

CMQ si fa

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   C'e' una maniera piu' veloce per popolare il file world con tutti i pacchetti che ho nel sistema, piuttosto che farlo a mano???? 
> 
> Ma lo fa emerge!
> 
> 

 

Da quello che ho capito emerge popola il file world solo con i pacchetti che richiedi direttamente, non con le dipendenze... infatti il mio file world e' un po scarno!

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   Gia che ci sono faccio un altra domanda:
> 
> Se un giorno escono delle nuove librerie del C, e voglio installarle, dovrei ricompilare tutto il sistema giusto? e come si fa? 
> ...

 

Tipo, dopo che ho fatto un downgrade delle librerie del C (da quelle che c'erano in unstable a quelle stable) ho dovuto ricompilarmi:

openoffice, komba2 e le qt 2.3.2 e altro, altrimenti mi davano questo errore:

komba2: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.2' not found (required by /usr/qt/2/lib/libqt-mt.so.2)

Ciao!

----------

## HexDEF6

altra domanda (non mi pichhierete mica???!!!)

se faccio emerge -e world ricompila tutto nell'ordine giusto?

mi spiego meglio:

prima il gcc e le librerie del C, poi le librerie base e infine i vari programmi o fa tutto a casaccio???

Ciao

----------

## cerri

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho capito emerge popola il file world solo con i pacchetti che richiedi direttamente, non con le dipendenze... infatti il mio file world e' un po scarno!

 

Ma a cosa ti serve?

Voglio dire, anche avere xfree nel file world puo' essere sufficiente per avere tutte le librerie necessarie.

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Tipo, dopo che ho fatto un downgrade delle librerie del C (da quelle che c'erano in unstable a quelle stable) ho dovuto ricompilarmi:
> 
> openoffice, komba2 e le qt 2.3.2 e altro, altrimenti mi davano questo errore:
> 
> komba2: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.2' not found (required by /usr/qt/2/lib/libqt-mt.so.2)

 

Proprio perche' hai fatto un downgrade, non un upgrade  :Wink: 

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> se faccio emerge -e world ricompila tutto nell'ordine giusto? 

 

Dovrebbe.

----------

## HexDEF6

Grazie ancora per le info!!

Sei troppo gentile!

Ciao

P.S. se vieni dalle mie parti (sono di Trento) ti offro da bere!

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Se vuoi popolare un pò il tuo world file puoi usare l'utility regenworld

Dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

----------

## bsolar

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> P.S. se vieni dalle mie parti (sono di Trento) ti offro da bere!

 

Offrigli dello cherry...  :Razz: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   P.S. se vieni dalle mie parti (sono di Trento) ti offro da bere! 
> 
> Offrigli dello cherry... 

 

Da un moderatore non mi aspettavo battute di cosi infimo livello   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Da un moderatore non mi aspettavo battute di cosi infimo livello    

 

Non ho cominciato io.  :Razz: 

Bene, ora non mi resta che nominarti nella users that are a PITA thread per attirare su di te le attenzioni indesiderate delle oscure potenze che operano nel forum... (oltre alla mia)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   Da un moderatore non mi aspettavo battute di cosi infimo livello     
> 
> Non ho cominciato io. 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Beh quella segnalata era decisamente meglio!!

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene, ora non mi resta che nominarti nella users that are a PITA thread per attirare su di te le attenzioni indesiderate delle oscure potenze che operano nel forum... (oltre alla mia) 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   AARRGH dopo quello che ho appena scritto verro anche fustigato?!?!?!

PITA???????

----------

## bsolar

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> PITA???????

 

Pain In The A..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   PITA??????? 
> 
> Pain In The A.. 

 

Azz... allora mi sono compromesso l'esistenza su questo forum   :Sad: 

Cosa posso fare per redimermi???   :Embarassed: 

Ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Cosa posso fare per redimermi???  

 

Basta una lettera di scuse in triplice copia. Scritta su banconote di grosso taglio.  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE!

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE!

 

Guarda che e' tutta colpa tua!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

So che vi piace divagare  :Wink:  , ma ritornado alla questione di prima se fai

```
emerge -e --deep world
```

 sei sicuro di compilare anche le dipendenze remote (quelle non include in world e nelle dipendenze singole degli ebuild)

----------

## cerri

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Guarda che e' tutta colpa tua!!

 

Ah si???

Alla prossima richiesta di aiuto risponderò:

```
# fdisk /dev/hd* --destroy --rightnow --don'tallowcomplaints --hangmonitortoo --generaterandomcatastrophicalerrors
```

 :Shocked:   alè

----------

